# Newby gets his first lathe - Craftsman Atlas 12x36



## Steevo (Apr 18, 2011)

I just bought a Craftsman/Atlas 12x36 - model 101-28940 as my first lathe. As near as I can tell from what I have found online, it is a mid-1970's model.
It is in good condition with little wear, and came with lots of tooling, including cutters, reams, drill bits (big ones), a milling attachment, 3 and 4 jaw chucks, and lots of other tooling. It is mounted on an old metal desk with a chip tray under it. It isn't actually that green, the picture is just bad. I forgot to take my camera with me when I bought it.
I'll get better pics up after I pick it up.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Newby gets his first lathe*

Thanks.

I would like to know if anyone has a good source for an owners manual/parts manual for this model.
I can't find it in the files at the yahoo group for Atlas_Craftsman.


----------



## mosedawg56 (Apr 18, 2011)

I found the parts list and exploded diagrams for this lathe online at Sears Parts Direct. com. They may have an operators manual there as well.


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 18, 2011)

The manual is not posted on the Atlas/Craftman users group due to the fact that it is still protected by copyrights that are held by Clausing. You can buy a new one for about $20-25 direct from Clausings as well as parts etc. They are cheaper than Sears for parts as they buy them from Clausings. Ebay can be a good source as people are parting out these lathes all the time.

Under Files, Operation and Parts Manual there are a few scans of stuff related to the 12" lathe.

I tried to get one exactly like yours just a month ago but the seller was a .... if you know what I mean.


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome and good looking lathe with quite a bit of attachments.
Wondering----- Mounted on that desk, is that not too low, or did the PO sit while using it??


----------



## Steevo (Apr 18, 2011)

I didn't have a camera to show it, but the desk has a steel frame under it to raise it to a standard lathe working height.
I will probably fabricate or find a narrower bench to put it on, so it doesn't have so much wasted space behind it.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 18, 2011)

pdentrem link=topic=1769.msg10991#msg10991 date=1303170536 said:
			
		

> The manual is not posted on the Atlas/Craftman users group due to the fact that it is still protected by copyrights that are held by Clausing. You can buy a new one for about $20-25 direct from Clausings as well as parts etc. They are cheaper than Sears for parts as they buy them from Clausings. Ebay can be a good source as people are parting out these lathes all the time.
> 
> Under Files, Operation and Parts Manual there are a few scans of stuff related to the 12" lathe.
> 
> I tried to get one exactly like yours just a month ago but the seller was a .... if you know what I mean.


I guess I'll pay up and get the manual then.
Thanks!


----------

